# Halloween Video Effects



## nrlarson2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I know this is off-topic here, but does anyone have any copies of the "Friendly Ghost" window video effects, or any other halloween video effects? The "Friendly Ghost" and "Scary Faces" video cassette series seem to be impossible to find anymore. Thank you for any help that you can give.


----------

